# WO jar



## steve bellinger (Sep 28, 2014)

Well this has been hiding on me for at least 6 mounts. Had been ruffed and forgot all about it till today. Thought it wanted to be finished so I helped it out. WOB, and walnut lid. Thought it came out all right, O and the wife even liked it.
Steve

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 28, 2014)

More then alright-IT is beautiful- How big!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Sep 28, 2014)

Mike it's right at 7 inches tall, and 4 1/4 wide at the bottom.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Sep 28, 2014)

Steve, I like everything about this piece. The plump bottom, the cove, the knob...and the wood ain't too shabby either. 
I've come so close so many times to turn this shape but somehow get diverted. I'm finishing up one of those "diversions" now. Superb work on this piece.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 28, 2014)

That's a super piece Steve! A great shape and I love the figure in that white oak. I had some white oak lumber once that had yellow streaks in it like that, I thought it had a chemical or something spilled on it (the lumber was old and had been stored for a long time) after seeing yours, I guess it occurs naturally.....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 28, 2014)

I've never seen a shape like that Steve - I agree with your wife it's a winner. Not usually a fan of WO but that's nt ordinary WO. Gorgeous.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 28, 2014)

Steve - I am a fan of white oak for turning but not so much red oak. This is a perfect example of why. Nice job

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Sep 28, 2014)

Mr. Steve, that is an outstanding piece of work. You have done it justice and more.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## justallan (Sep 28, 2014)

Steve, that is simply beautiful.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## BarbS (Sep 28, 2014)

Wow. Just... Wow.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Sep 28, 2014)

Sexy gorgeous !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Sep 29, 2014)

Thanks all. Barry This burl had quite a bit of this yellow in it. Sure wish I hadn't given so much of it away. Tommy ( @ghost1066 ) I think got a good share of this stuff, Now all I have left is a few pen blanks.


----------



## David Seaba (Sep 29, 2014)

@steve bellinger 
That is gorgeous! !! That is some grest work and grea th looking timber. I bet a pen would look great out of it to. 
David

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wes Murphy (Sep 29, 2014)

Great Job Steve

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## MikeMD (Oct 1, 2014)

Steve, not a thing wrong with this one. The wood is not only beautiful, but it has that surprise yellow. I would have named it Grimace. Not because of the smirky bark inclusion in the third pic, but because the shape looks like the purple McDonald's dude. 



 

Well, a slightly older, not in as good of shape, and less purple Grimace.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Norm192 (Oct 2, 2014)

Great job Steve! Nice shape and a pretty piece of wood!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

